# Keep your distance and clarity will come, I promise!



## Wrench (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey fellow sailors on the rough seas of divorce!

I stopped back in to read some posts and make sure my head was still in the right place. 

I moved away from my stbxw and only have phone contact with my kids. It's been a couple of months and although I haven't dated I can honestly say the distance has really helped.

You always read advice on here about only talking/texting about the kids with the ex and keeping it short. That really works, once you seperate yourself from the marriage and ignore the pain you feel when you see or talk to your old love it starts to fade.

Then one day you start to notice their patterns when it comes to how they treat you! Suddenly the mystery of how your marriage fell apart gets real clear. 

Fight through the bad days and keep your head up, it gets better.:smthumbup:


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I agree, the only reason I am doing so well is because I moved out and away 2 weeks after he told me. I also didn't call or talk to him.


----------

